# Beetle



## bigred (Aug 11, 2012)

Went in my backyard today and saw this and you know I had to take a pic. I have a busy backyard in so many ways


----------



## ascott (Aug 11, 2012)

I laughed so damn hard....go figure, they must have been watching all the action in the yard and got all worked up....lol....and perfect picture captured....still laughing....


----------



## bigred (Aug 11, 2012)

ascott said:


> I laughed so damn hard....go figure, they must have been watching all the action in the yard and got all worked up....lol....and perfect picture captured....still laughing....



Maybe they were watching the torts


----------



## wellington (Aug 11, 2012)

LMAO, reminds me of Aldabramans pics


----------



## bigred (Aug 11, 2012)

wellington said:


> LMAO, reminds me of Aldabramans pics



Yes but the subject matter is a little smaller


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2012)

Great Pic ! ....... Heck a can of schellac and " Whamo perfect fish bait"

JD~ 
Hey Red ..... I see Vince has some more Radi' .....have you checked them out yet ?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 11, 2012)

bigred said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO, reminds me of Aldabramans pics
> ...



*LOL!*


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 13, 2012)

I must be getting old. My first thoughts was, hey that is the same kind of beetle as the body inside my pickup on the dash.


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 13, 2012)

bigred said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO, reminds me of Aldabramans pics
> ...



exactly !!! funny pic


----------



## bigred (Aug 13, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> Great Pic ! ....... Heck a can of schellac and " Whamo perfect fish bait"
> 
> JD~
> Hey Red ..... I see Vince has some more Radi' .....have you checked them out yet ?



I saw them on kingsnake but we just moved and downsized to smaller yard so probably wont be getting anymore for awhile



Jacqui said:


> I must be getting old. My first thoughts was, hey that is the same kind of beetle as the body inside my pickup on the dash.



My sister does composting and these beetles lay eggs in the compost. The eggs turn into these huge grub worms, torts eat them, then they turn into beetles. As a kid I use to tie a string around the leg and fly it like a kite


----------



## ascott (Aug 13, 2012)

> ascott Wrote:
> I laughed so damn hard....go figure, they must have been watching all the action in the yard and got all worked up....lol....and perfect picture captured....still laughing....
> 
> Maybe they were watching the torts



Now I am really laughing....of course the torts is what I was referring to....hmmmmm, now I wonder what else goes on in the yard since you specified "the torts"....lolololololol.....


----------



## bigred (Aug 15, 2012)

ascott said:


> > ascott Wrote:
> > I laughed so damn hard....go figure, they must have been watching all the action in the yard and got all worked up....lol....and perfect picture captured....still laughing....
> >
> > Maybe they were watching the torts
> ...



Our 6 month old puppy humps stuffed animals in the backyard, Im going to get on video


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 17, 2012)

ROFL!!!!!


----------

